# Rue Morgue Radio – Hymns From the House of Horror Vol. II (2011)



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

The fake movie trailers were the part I loved the most - they really caught the spirit of those low budget horror movie ads. Totally hysterical.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

I missed getting this when it was put out. If anyone has a download link for it, it'd be much appreciated.


----------

